# Maxine's Comparison



## imp (Dec 7, 2015)

I bought a bird feeder. I hung it
On my back porch and filled it
with seed. What a beauty of
A bird feeder it was, as I filled it
Lovingly *with seed.*
Within a week we had hundreds of birds taking advantage of the
continuous flow of free and
easily accessible food. But then the birds started
building nests in the boards
of the patio, above the table, and next to the barbecue.

Then came the sh!t. It was everywhere: on the patio tile,
the chairs, the table ...Everywhere! Then some of the birds
turned mean. They would dive-bomb me and try to
peck me even though I had fed them out of my own pocket. 
And others birds were boisterous and loud. They sat on the feeder and
squawked and screamed at all hours of the day and night
and demanded that I fill it when it got low on food.
After a while, I couldn't even sit on my own back porch
anymore. So I took down the bird feeder and in three days
the birds were gone. I cleaned up their mess and took down
the many nests they had built all over the patio.
Soon, the back yard was like it used to be ..... Quiet, serene....
and no one demanding their rights to a free meal.
Now let's see......    Our government gives out free food, subsidized housing,
free medical care and free education, and allows anyone
born here to be an automatic citizen.

Then the illegal’s came by the tens of thousands. Suddenly 
our taxes went up to pay for free services; small apartments 
are now housing 5 families; you have to wait 6 hours to be seen 
by an emergency room doctor; your child's second grade class is 
behind other schools because over half the class doesn't speak English. C
orn Flakes now come in a bilingual box; I have to 'press one' to hear my bank 
talk to me in English, and people waving flags other than "ours" are 
squawking and screaming in the streets, demanding more rights and free liberties.

Just my opinion, but maybe it's time for the government to take down the bird feeder!!


----------



## Debby (Dec 7, 2015)

That reminds me of the last year that we fed the ducks through the winter .  In the worst of winter, we'd have 70 ducks milling around as we scattered corn and seed. It was interesting and kind of weird.  Then in spring, the poop from all those ducks fed the algae that was turning our pond a deep velvety green.  We were skimming slime off for weeks til it finally cleared!  That was the last year we provided handouts.  Time to live as real WILD ducks, if you know what I mean.


----------



## imp (Dec 7, 2015)

Debby said:


> That reminds me of the last year that we fed the ducks through the winter .  In the worst of winter, we'd have 70 ducks milling around as we scattered corn and seed. It was interesting and kind of weird.  Then in spring, the poop from all those ducks fed the algae that was turning our pond a deep velvety green.  We were skimming slime off for weeks til it finally cleared!  That was the last year we provided handouts.*  Time to live as real WILD ducks, if you know what I mean*.



Right you are. The Colorado River provides temporary resting location for many migrating birds, the Coots are back now in enormous numbers, paddling away furiously facing upstream, just hard enough to remain stationary, occasionally disappearing completely, re-emerging a short distance downstream, chewing some tiny morsel. Researched them our first winter here; they migrate and inhabit the entire western part of North America from Mexico clear up into Canada, providing food for predators in the millions of birds, it said. They are cute in appearance:





Always black with white stripe behind bill, apparently in both sexes. Slightly smaller than ducks, they fly much less clumsily, swim well despite not having webbed feet like the ducks. Signs all along the Riverwalk request that the animals not be fed; many ignore the signs, heck I've done so, though infrequently, carrying a few crumbs or a muffin out from the buffet! Nary a one will be seen here from Spring until Fall, perhaps they, too, return to Canada as do so many winter "snowbirds". 

Last month or so, there have also  been large numbers of Seagulls present, ducks as usual, all year long, on rare occasion a pelican!   imp

EDIT: The webpage continues to expire after posting, despite clicking on "remember me", annoying, a bit.


----------



## jnos (Dec 7, 2015)

:yeahright: First paragraph I could relate to. So fun seeing the birds flock to the feeder.
   Second paragraph I laughed out loud. Been there, done that.
 :upset:  Third paragraph- was disappointing. Humans are far different than birds in my book. Just saying...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2015)

And a partridge in a pear tree

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txbES9k4QEA


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hilarious!  Simply hilarious!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

Canada is bilingual--packaging in English and French, no one is worried about it. Lol. In Quebec all signs are bilingual---French gets top billing! Oh no! Je suis triste!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

Third paragraph and part of the second... disgusting and bigoted..   Not funny at all... sickening.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2015)

But you have to admit that the video is funny...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hilarious!  Simply hilarious!




What particular part of the OP do you find so HILARIOUS Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2015)

I thought that I made it clear that I was referring to the video...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I thought that I made it clear that I was referring to the video...




Didn't watch it...  after reading the OP... I didn't want to.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 8, 2015)

.......comparing birds to humans, is kinda silly, I'm with jnos.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Watch the video for a fun thing at this time of the year!


----------



## imp (Dec 8, 2015)

*My Own Error*

I used the title of the forward I received, ("best ever"), without thinking it would commit me to appear I agreed with the premise of the birds vs. people, which I do not. 

Think any newcomers might read this thing yet? I'll change the title.   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2015)

I think that would be an excellent idea Impy. Very kind and sensitive of you.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2015)

I thought the spell checker had changed maxim to Maxine.


----------



## Susie (Dec 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Watch the video for a fun thing at this time of the year!


Laughed so much, I cried!!!:bigwink:


----------

